# Got a Bra Fitting and OMG...



## olwen (Feb 1, 2009)

Yesterday I went to Intimacy (myintimacy.com) for a bra fitting. I had heard about this place over a year ago, from a thin but very busty friend, but put off the fitting thinking they wouldn't be able to fit me because of my size. Turns out I was wrong wrong wrong wrong. 

Not only were they able to help me but the bra fit specialist I saw was professional, nice, didn't say not one mean word about my size, didn't cringe, didn't make any faces and understood quite well how hard it is to find bras when you are big. They don't measure you either, they eyeball it. At first I was skeptical, but then I thought, well this woman does this dozens of times a day, hundreds of times a month, she knows what she's doing. I was so amazed I almost cried. Who knew. 

Turns out I've been wearing the wrong bra size for years. I thought I was a size 44DDD/E, turns out I'm a 44H. She came into the booth with pretty bras by Goddess and Prima Donna that not only fit, but were comfortable and she recommended bra extenders if the band seemed a little tight because going up a band size would cause me to loose support. The straps didn't fall down, the sides didn't ride up or dig into my back rolls. The Prima Donna bra was $135 eek, so I didn't get it, but the Goddess bra was $38, so I got that one. I'm still processing the experience. 

Ladies, if you haven't gotten a bra fitting go do it pronto.

Unfortunately, Initmacy only has stores in Houson, Miami, Boston, Atlanta, Chicago, and New York. I thought it might be a good idea for people who know a fat friendly bra fitter in other places to list them so everybody can benefit.

Cheers


----------



## ashmamma84 (Feb 1, 2009)

I mentioned myintimacy on another thread about bras. It's the only place I get fit for my bras now. I've never had a problem and the staff is extremely knowledgable and nice...makes what could be a mortifying and frustrating experience into a piece of cake. And so many perdy bras to look at!

I think if that's one thing I don't mind shelling out top dollar for, it's undergarments. If you don't have the correct support and size, you can just forget about clothing fitting the way it should...not to mention the back pain and marks from where the straps or band dig into the skin.

Glad you had a positive experience.


----------



## Weeze (Feb 1, 2009)

I just googled the distance from where I am to the New York one...

Is an hour and 45 minutes probably on a bus worth it?


----------



## goofy girl (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm going to NYC JUST to visit this store..I swear!! Or even better.,.maybe I'll make it part of girls weekend in May...but I'm going!!!

OMG...I just re-read the post..they have one in Boston!! Only 45 min away by train!!!

YAHOO!

Thanks Ash & Olwen!!


----------



## olwen (Feb 1, 2009)

ashmamma84 said:


> I mentioned myintimacy on another thread about bras. It's the only place I get fit for my bras now. I've never had a problem and the staff is extremely knowledgable and nice...makes what could be a mortifying and frustrating experience into a piece of cake. And so many perdy bras to look at!
> 
> I think if that's one thing I don't mind shelling out top dollar for, it's undergarments. If you don't have the correct support and size, you can just forget about clothing fitting the way it should...not to mention the back pain and marks from where the straps or band dig into the skin.
> 
> Glad you had a positive experience.



I agree about the price being worth it. As soon as I can save up the money I will shell out the $$$ for the Prima Donna bra. I won't have that many, but it will be worth it. I no longer have that double bubble thing going and the shirt I'm wearing now looks so much better - neater. 



krismiss said:


> I just googled the distance from where I am to the New York one...
> 
> Is an hour and 45 minutes probably on a bus worth it?



OMG YES!! It's totally worth it!



goofy girl said:


> I'm going to NYC JUST to visit this store..I swear!! Or even better.,.maybe I'll make it part of girls weekend in May...but I'm going!!!
> 
> OMG...I just re-read the post..they have one in Boston!! Only 45 min away by train!!!
> 
> ...



Lemmie know when you get here and I'll go with you!


----------



## Tania (Feb 1, 2009)

Congratulations, Olwen! I love it when the planets align like that.


----------



## Cors (Feb 1, 2009)

My bra fitting is probably one of the best things that ever happened to me, and I am so glad you had a great experience! No more putting up with discomfort, yay!

Spread the good news! (It is almost like a religion, lol.)


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 1, 2009)

I would give anything for a good local bra fitting.

Catherine's = "Wait, I keep getting a negative cup size for you, that can't be right."
Local lingerie shop = "Well, we don't carry your size."


----------



## Weeze (Feb 1, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I would give anything for a good local bra fitting.
> 
> Catherine's = "Wait, I keep getting a negative cup size for you, that can't be right."
> Local lingerie shop = "Well, we don't carry your size."



Negative cup size??

You should've asked what she was smoking


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 1, 2009)

Yeah, exactly. lol! Not exactly the most skilled bra fitters at my local Catherine's, obviously.


----------



## olwen (Feb 1, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I would give anything for a good local bra fitting.
> 
> Catherine's = "Wait, I keep getting a negative cup size for you, that can't be right."
> Local lingerie shop = "Well, we don't carry your size."



Negative cup size? how is that even possible?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 1, 2009)

It's not. lol


----------



## AshleyEileen (Feb 1, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I would give anything for a good local bra fitting.
> 
> Catherine's = "Wait, I keep getting a negative cup size for you, that can't be right."
> Local lingerie shop = "Well, we don't carry your size."



When something like that happens, there's a different way to measure. It should be around the bust like usual and then around the back where the bottom of the band would be and then above the bust. I may not have explained that very clearly but it does work.


----------



## olwen (Feb 1, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> When something like that happens, there's a different way to measure. It should be around the bust like usual and then around the back where the bottom of the band would be and then above the bust. I may not have explained that very clearly but it does work.



The woman at Intimacy explained that they don't measure because even tho two women may measure the same, because of how we're all shaped differently, the same bra would fit two people quite differently. Makes sense. Then I think of all the times I've measured and come back with 44DDD and all these years that was wrong.


----------



## Fascinita (Feb 1, 2009)

Wow. I need to get to one of these stores the next time I'm in a big city. Thanks for telling us about this, Olwen.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Feb 1, 2009)

There is one of these stores in Boston?????? Dang I was just there on Labor Day and could REALLY use a store to fit me boobies!

I will just have to get to Boston or NYC ....or at least Atlanta sometime in the next....year or two???


----------



## fffff (Feb 1, 2009)

Because of this thread I made an appointment at the store in Boston for Wednesday.


----------



## olwen (Feb 1, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> Wow. I need to get to one of these stores the next time I'm in a big city. Thanks for telling us about this, Olwen.



You're welcome. 



Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> There is one of these stores in Boston?????? Dang I was just there on Labor Day and could REALLY use a store to fit me boobies!
> 
> I will just have to get to Boston or NYC ....or at least Atlanta sometime in the next....year or two???



Do it soon! It's totally worth it.



fffff said:


> Because of this thread I made an appointment at the store in Boston for Wednesday.



Yay. Please let us know how your experience goes and if they were helpful. I'd hate to hear if my experience was an isolated one.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Feb 1, 2009)

olwen said:


> The woman at Intimacy explained that they don't measure because even tho two women may measure the same, because of how we're all shaped differently, the same bra would fit two people quite differently. Makes sense. Then I think of all the times I've measured and come back with 44DDD and all these years that was wrong.




Oh, that's completely true. That's why it's important to try on more than one bra.


----------



## olwen (Feb 1, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> Oh, that's completely true. That's why it's important to try on more than one bra.



You know, I've done that too. I've gone and tried different cups, but since most stores don't stock H cups, I've never tried one. DDD is not the same as H. If she hadn't brought it to me, I'd have never thought to try it. Even if the stores did stock H cups, I'd never think to try one. It just boggles my mind.


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 2, 2009)

ooh, I'm going to Chicago this summer to see my parents, I'm going to have to try and remember this store for my shopping plans.


----------



## MissToodles (Feb 2, 2009)

Olwen, did they go and feel the girls? Did the saleswoman make you take off your bra? I wear lane bryant bras with one extender, so I'm curious to find out my real size.


----------



## olwen (Feb 2, 2009)

MissToodles said:


> Olwen, did they go and feel the girls? Did the saleswoman make you take off your bra? I wear lane bryant bras with one extender, so I'm curious to find out my real size.



I get all my bras from Lane Bryant too. Good to know they sell a few designs in 44H. I did have to take off my shirt and my bra in front of the thin bra specialist, but she didn't feel or touch them, but she did have to look at them. There was a huge mirror in the booth tho, so I could see what she was talking about too. The only places she touched were my shoulders and my back because she hooked the bras I tried on.


----------



## Adrian (Feb 2, 2009)

Oprah did a couple of programs in late 2007 on bra fitting. They stated that 80% to 85% of women where the wrong size bra. At least you had the correct chest band size, that places you in a minority.


----------



## BeaBea (Feb 2, 2009)

In my training I was taught never to touch a client anywhere except when adjusting the shoulder straps or when fastening the back - and only then after getting their permission. It is sometimes helpful to see a client wearing just her Bra but I dont need to see bare breasts to work out what size is needed. I know that most women find Bra fittings to be a stressful enough time and I would hate to add to it by getting them to strip. I have to say I dont really see what advantage would be gained from seeing someone naked but I guess different people use different sizing techniques - and the important thing is that you had a good experience and are happy with the results 

Tracey xx


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Feb 2, 2009)

As if it needed saying *THIS THREAD IS USELESS WITHOUT PICS!* :wubu:

Secondly I always thought it would be a cool idea for some savvy bra entrepreneur to offer free fittings when you get a mammogram. How about it ladies? They're already out. Would you avail yourselves of such a service? 

I know my new jockey shorts never fit right until I air dry them a couple of times with a bunch of bananas in the front.  Any tips like that for girls that have no budget for a custom fit? Inquiring perverts wanna know. :blush:


----------



## olwen (Feb 2, 2009)

BeaBea said:


> In my training I was taught never to touch a client anywhere except when adjusting the shoulder straps or when fastening the back - and only then after getting their permission. It is sometimes helpful to see a client wearing just her Bra but I dont need to see bare breasts to work out what size is needed. I know that most women find Bra fittings to be a stressful enough time and I would hate to add to it by getting them to strip. I have to say I dont really see what advantage would be gained from seeing someone naked but I guess different people use different sizing techniques - and the important thing is that you had a good experience and are happy with the results
> 
> Tracey xx



Well, she did look at me wearing the bra I came in with. I'm not really weird about people seeing me naked, like I just don't care, so that part isn't as nerve wracking for me as comments or fugly faces would be, and she didn't do any of that. She was very professional. I'm glad I had a good experience too.


----------



## olwen (Feb 2, 2009)

Ernest Nagel said:


> As if it needed saying *THIS THREAD IS USELESS WITHOUT PICS!* :wubu:
> 
> Secondly I always thought it would be a cool idea for some savvy bra entrepreneur to offer free fittings when you get a mammogram. How about it ladies? They're already out. Would you avail yourselves of such a service?
> 
> I know my new jockey shorts never fit right until I air dry them a couple of times with a bunch of bananas in the front.  Any tips like that for girls that have no budget for a custom fit? Inquiring perverts wanna know. :blush:



The bra fitting is FREE! And unfortunately I've got no tips or fruit.


----------



## Cors (Feb 2, 2009)

Bravissimo has good guidelines and I believe, a video on their Perfect Fit section. 

Many more useful links and comprehensive videos can be found here. I highly recommend their comprehensive section about bra sizing as well.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Feb 2, 2009)

olwen said:


> The bra fitting is FREE! And unfortunately I've got no tips or fruit.



As a guy my first thought was that "free" bra fitting meant I didn't have to pay you to measure them. :doh: TANSTAAFL, dammit!


----------



## olwen (Feb 2, 2009)

Ernest Nagel said:


> As a guy my first thought was that "free" bra fitting meant I didn't have to pay you to measure them. :doh: TANSTAAFL, dammit!



Silly Ernest. LOL


----------



## thatgirl08 (Feb 2, 2009)

I really need to get a bra fitting done but I can't find any place that carries a bra that I think I'd have a chance of fitting in.. Fashion Bug is as close as it gets. It's like, my band size is too big in ratio to my cup size so I can't seem to find a bra anywhere. :/


----------



## olwen (Feb 2, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> I really need to get a bra fitting done but I can't find any place that carries a bra that I think I'd have a chance of fitting in.. Fashion Bug is as close as it gets. It's like, my band size is too big in ratio to my cup size so I can't seem to find a bra anywhere. :/



I didn't think Intimacy would have bigger bras in stock. I figured if my size was all wrong they'd have to order it and I'd have to wait, but I took the chance and went anyway. They had quite a few. I think it's worth it to go to a place even if they don't have your size. You never know, they might be able to tell you where to go to find it.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Feb 2, 2009)

olwen said:


> You know, I've done that too. I've gone and tried different cups, but since most stores don't stock H cups, I've never tried one. DDD is not the same as H. If she hadn't brought it to me, I'd have never thought to try it. Even if the stores did stock H cups, I'd never think to try one. It just boggles my mind.



Most women are wearing the wrong size. At my LB store, we're trying hard to get F, G, and H in stock. We were recently sent a bunch of them and they're flying out the door because so many women love them.


----------



## Tad (Feb 3, 2009)

Just to mention, in case anyone happens to be closer to Ottawa than Boston/NYC/etc, that Brachic (http://www.brachic.ca/) specializes in more difficult sizing, and my wife's experience there was fairly similar to what the OP had--as in very good, and they got her into much better fitting bras. Not cheap, but she says worth every penny.


----------



## BeaBea (Feb 3, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> Most women are wearing the wrong size. At my LB store, we're trying hard to get F, G, and H in stock. We were recently sent a bunch of them and they're flying out the door because so many women love them.



Lots of BBWs will buy the biggest size available simply because thats what they are used to having to do. Also, just because they love them still doesn't mean they are necessarily the right size. In my experience lots of women fall in love with a certain number or a letter and once they feel that (say) a 44G is the 'right' size for them then no amount of reality will change their mind.

Thats ok though, being a woman I'm sure I have my illusions too  I try to offer suggestions and options but the final decision is always made by the boob owner...

Tracey


----------



## mergirl (Feb 3, 2009)

BeaBea said:


> In my training I was taught never to touch a client anywhere except when adjusting the shoulder straps or when fastening the back - and only then after getting their permission. It is sometimes helpful to see a client wearing just her Bra but I dont need to see bare breasts to work out what size is needed. I know that most women find Bra fittings to be a stressful enough time and I would hate to add to it by getting them to strip. I have to say I dont really see what advantage would be gained from seeing someone naked but I guess different people use different sizing techniques - and the important thing is that you had a good experience and are happy with the results
> 
> Tracey xx


Gah! That training sounds SO boring! lol. 
i found it varied from shop to shop. 
Ages ago i got measured in BHS and they told me to take my top off to measure me and told me i was a 40 a!!!??? 
Then recently i was getting measured in la senza and i felt totally paranoid for some reason (its a gay bra measuring thing) i said i thought i was a 38D and she looked at my boobs (fully topped) and said "nah double D" and she was right!! which was weird.. but in one bra i was a d though...
I will never understand bra sizing ever!!!
Anyway Olwen.. all i really wanted to say was.. Yay! i'm happy fir ye! xx


----------



## olwen (Feb 3, 2009)

BeaBea said:


> Lots of BBWs will buy the biggest size available simply because thats what they are used to having to do. Also, just because they love them still doesn't mean they are necessarily the right size. In my experience lots of women fall in love with a certain number or a letter and once they feel that (say) a 44G is the 'right' size for them then no amount of reality will change their mind.
> 
> Thats ok though, being a woman I'm sure I have my illusions too  I try to offer suggestions and options but the final decision is always made by the boob owner...
> 
> Tracey



Yes, that's basically what I've done for years. Buy the biggest size I could find in the store thinking it is supposed to fit, unfortunately the biggest cup size is usually DDD (and those you have to look for) and the biggest band size is 48. When I was bigger and wearing a 48DD, that was probably the wrong size too. For years I've been used to tugging at some part of my bra several times a day and now I know you're not supposed to be doing that. If you are it doesn't fit. I feel kinda like I'm going thru the training bra stage all over again. Quite strange.


----------



## olwen (Feb 3, 2009)

edx said:


> Just to mention, in case anyone happens to be closer to Ottawa than Boston/NYC/etc, that Brachic (http://www.brachic.ca/) specializes in more difficult sizing, and my wife's experience there was fairly similar to what the OP had--as in very good, and they got her into much better fitting bras. Not cheap, but she says worth every penny.



Thanks for the link Ed. It's driving me a little crazy that their undergarments aren't listed anywhere on the site, but still, I hope someone in Canada has a fitting there and posts about it!


----------



## olwen (Feb 3, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Gah! That training sounds SO boring! lol.
> i found it varied from shop to shop.
> Ages ago i got measured in BHS and they told me to take my top off to measure me and told me i was a 40 a!!!???
> Then recently i was getting measured in la senza and i felt totally paranoid for some reason (its a gay bra measuring thing) i said i thought i was a 38D and she looked at my boobs (fully topped) and said "nah double D" and she was right!! which was weird.. but in one bra i was a d though...
> ...



What is La Senza? Where is it? Can you post a link?


----------



## Cors (Feb 3, 2009)

olwen said:


> What is La Senza? Where is it? Can you post a link?



It is a UK high street store. They don't stock our size though. *sulks* 

Link here.


----------



## olwen (Feb 3, 2009)

Cors said:


> It is a UK high street store. They don't stock our size though. *sulks*
> 
> Link here.



That does suck. And I've never heard of a t-shirt bra or an air bra. Learn something new everyday.


----------



## mergirl (Feb 4, 2009)

olwen said:


> What is La Senza? Where is it? Can you post a link?





Cors said:


> It is a UK high street store. They don't stock our size though. *sulks*
> 
> Link here.



Thank you.


----------



## Tad (Feb 4, 2009)

La Senza is in Canada too.....but in malls mostly. I don't know whether or not they share anything beyond the name with the UK version. Here as well though they don't go into much bigger than XL sort of sizes. My wife is small enough now to fit into some of their stuff, but I've found that most of it is really cheap--not nice fabric, not well stitched.

For plus sized lingerie in Canada your best bet is Addition-Elle ( http://www.1-plus.com/viewcategory.htm?categoryId=491135 ), but I don't think their selection is even as good as that of Lane Bryant these days. A different selection of course, but I think covering the same territory. They used to carry more lingerie when some of their stores had semi-seperate stores for lingerie (different door in from the mall, but attached to the main store at the back), but they seem to have gotten rid of all of those and reduced their selection in the last while. Cotton-Ginny also experimented with a seperate lingerie store "Plus-Intimates" I think it was called, but it also didn't last that long. Apparently no matter what anyone says, plus sized women in Canada just don't buy enough nice lingerie to support much selection?

(I like buying nice things for my wife, so I keep track of places that carry things that will fit her)


----------



## mergirl (Feb 4, 2009)

edx said:


> I've found that most of it is really cheap--not nice fabric, not well stitched.



yikes! Dont say that to Golden Delicious, she bought me two la senza bra's with matching pants as part of my xmas pressy!
I also bought a bra in there about 8 months ago which i love, the material feels nice, its sexy and feels pretty well made too. So no complaints from me. Maby your Canadian La senza employs child labourers that arnt as good as the ones the scottish branch employs! 
I wish i could find a shop that had bras i could buy for my gf..I havnt been able to find any!


----------



## moore2me (Feb 4, 2009)

I visited the Intimacy website and found the following information. They seem to have a upper limit size of 52 inch back. If you exceed this, you might want to check with them before going in for an appointment. The following is a quote from their site:


http://www.myintimacy.com/whatsmysize.html

We are able to fit the majority of women up to size 3X and can special order bras up to a 52 inch back and H cup.


----------



## Cors (Feb 4, 2009)

moore2me said:


> I visited the Intimacy website and found the following information. They seem to have a upper limit size of 52 inch back. If you exceed this, you might want to check with them before going in for an appointment. The following is a quote from their site:
> 
> 
> http://www.myintimacy.com/whatsmysize.html
> ...



Aw, it is a shame that they don't stock anything under a 32 back and the smallest dress size on their questionnaire is 4. I remember that I can never find anything under a 32 in the US, which is ironic because I think most retailers carry size 0 and occasionally 00. I can find 28 inch backs somewhat easily in the UK, but it is near impossible to find clothes smaller than a US size 2/4.


----------



## olwen (Feb 4, 2009)

moore2me said:


> I visited the Intimacy website and found the following information. They seem to have a upper limit size of 52 inch back. If you exceed this, you might want to check with them before going in for an appointment. The following is a quote from their site:
> 
> 
> http://www.myintimacy.com/whatsmysize.html
> ...



That's part of the reason why I didn't go in for long. I figured if I was at or above the 3X border the trip would be worthless, but that wasn't the case. I can just fit into a 3x on top depending upon the garment. Sometimes it fits, sometimes it doesn't, and sometimes it's too snug, especially in the arms. My arms are much bigger than most shirt sleeves so I was worried too about whether or not it would be embarrassing to have to struggle in front of this woman to get my arms in the straps, but like I said, she was professional and seemed nonplussed. Believe me, I know how frustrating and pointless this would be to a size 52H or above, but I still think it might be worth it. If anything, the sales woman might be able to clue you in on some brick and mortar place near you that you didn't know about that might sell that size or above.


----------



## mergirl (Feb 5, 2009)

moore2me said:


> I visited the Intimacy website and found the following information. They seem to have a upper limit size of 52 inch back. If you exceed this, you might want to check with them before going in for an appointment. The following is a quote from their site:
> 
> 
> http://www.myintimacy.com/whatsmysize.html
> ...


ahhh.. Dammit.. i Thought that was an online shop!


----------



## olwen (Feb 5, 2009)

mergirl said:


> ahhh.. Dammit.. i Thought that was an online shop!



Sorry Mer. I never tried to buy anything from them online so I never noticed that. Whoops.


----------



## olwen (Feb 5, 2009)

Cors said:


> Aw, it is a shame that they don't stock anything under a 32 back and the smallest dress size on their questionnaire is 4. I remember that I can never find anything under a 32 in the US, which is ironic because I think most retailers carry size 0 and occasionally 00. I can find 28 inch backs somewhat easily in the UK, but it is near impossible to find clothes smaller than a US size 2/4.



I just emailed them to ask if they stock or special order bras in band sizes under 32. I hadn't noticed that they didn't. I'll let you know what they say.


----------



## Frankie (Feb 6, 2009)

Is it possible for a woman to go down a bra band size but up a cup size even if her breasts have gotten smaller due to weight loss?


----------



## olwen (Feb 6, 2009)

Frankie said:


> Is it possible for a woman to go down a bra band size but up a cup size even if her breasts have gotten smaller due to weight loss?



Yes. It happened to me. I went down two band sizes and up 4 cup sizes. But I'm sure I was wearing the wrong size bra then too, so maybe not....


----------



## olwen (Feb 6, 2009)

olwen said:


> Cors said:
> 
> 
> > Aw, it is a shame that they don't stock anything under a 32 back and the smallest dress size on their questionnaire is 4. I remember that I can never find anything under a 32 in the US, which is ironic because I think most retailers carry size 0 and occasionally 00. I can find 28 inch backs somewhat easily in the UK, but it is near impossible to find clothes smaller than a US size 2/4.
> ...



Here is their answer: 

_We do not carry any bras below 32. We can special order only particular bras from certain vendors in a 30 backband. Because we know that all women are shaped differently and range in sizes for bras, backband and cup wise, we do offer free alterations on our bras. If you receive a fitting with us and need a smaller back, our seamstress on staff will do alterations down to a 27. Other common alterations for example are shortening bra straps, moving straps over, adding extenders etc. If there are any other questions or concerns you may reply to this email or call us here at the store.

Thanks!_

Now I wonder if they alter bigger sizes too?


----------



## Cors (Feb 6, 2009)

olwen said:


> Here is their answer:
> 
> _We do not carry any bras below 32. We can special order only particular bras from certain vendors in a 30 backband. Because we know that all women are shaped differently and range in sizes for bras, backband and cup wise, we do offer free alterations on our bras. If you receive a fitting with us and need a smaller back, our seamstress on staff will do alterations down to a 27. Other common alterations for example are shortening bra straps, moving straps over, adding extenders etc. If there are any other questions or concerns you may reply to this email or call us here at the store.
> 
> ...



Ooh thanks! Awesome that they actually have seamstresses on staff. 

As for bigger sizes, I guess extenders would work at increasing back size but what if a woman needs a wider cup? Wonder if they would just get a bigger cup size and bend the wires a little. It only works with unpadded bras that don't have a specific shape. I do that to some of my bras (I'm a small 28 and some styles make my boobs look far apart), but I have always wondered if there is a professional way of reshaping the wires.


----------



## BeaBea (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi Cors,

for what it's worth we alter Bras too - but any seamstress or home sew-er can do it and it's often easier by hand than by machine. 

Regarding the Bra wires though, when you make a Bra from scratch you buy the wire pre-formed into a boob shaped curve and they're only available in certain sizes. They use special steel which keeps it's 'memory' and should flex and bend but always return to the same shape. The only way to change the pre-formed shape is to do it yourself by hand I'm afraid... 

For info I have tried to purchase the wires in different sizes, different depths etc etc and so far I've not had anyone interested in taking an order for less than 20 trillion pairs (I exaggerate, but only slightly...) A friend who knows stuff about metal is looking at some wires for me at the moment to see if he can figure out a solution in his workshop but it's unlikely to be an easy or cheap solution.

If I can ever help with advice on how to alter a Bra yourself, or where to find the special elastic, hooks and eyes, straps, wires etc just drop me a PM. Offer valid for all Dims readers 

Tracey xx


----------



## Cors (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks so much for the information Tracey. 

I take in my looser bands taken in professionally - if only I can sew! Keep us posted on the wires! The wires I bent myself seem to hold up pretty well, but they do have to be readjusted once in a while.


----------



## olwen (Feb 7, 2009)

Yeah, I'm having an issue with my new bra. The wires are digging into my armpits. I wonder if it would work as well if I managed to remove the wires and clip and inch from them and sew them back in. If I could buy replacement wires that are shorter that would be great.


----------



## Cors (Feb 7, 2009)

olwen said:


> Yeah, I'm having an issue with my new bra. The wires are digging into my armpits. I wonder if it would work as well if I managed to remove the wires and clip and inch from them and sew them back in. If I could buy replacement wires that are shorter that would be great.



I have that issue with a few of my bras, especially the full cup ones because the wires at the sides are way too high and some of them even curve in a little. It is not even a sizing problem because they are my usual size and fit well, just that the digging gets to me after a while. I tried bending the outer wires that curve inwards so that they are straight, which helped somewhat. Nowadays I just stick to the same styles. 

Try writing to MyIntimacy and see if they could recommend another style or brand?


----------



## olwen (Feb 7, 2009)

Yes, I might just call them and see what they say. There's no way I can exercise in that bra, which sucks cause it holds me in really well.


----------



## Cors (Feb 7, 2009)

Aw, what kind of exercises do you do? If it is vigorous you should invest in a proper sports bra. My boobs are much smaller than yours and there is no way I can work out (even if it is mild) in my reguar bras. This one seems to have great reviews.


----------



## cherylharrell (Feb 7, 2009)

I can't stand underwire in bras. It hurts me so bad. So I cut a slit in the bra next to the underwire, just enough to pull it out. I pull it out & then sew it up. No more pain. With bras that are too small in the band size but are cheap enough or stuff I've outgrown, I use bra extenders. If it's a 4 hook one, then I sew 2 2 hook extenders together by hand since I can't seem to find the 4 hook ones. If a bra is in my size but the cups are too big, if it's cheap enough I'll get it & then sew in the cops by hand. When you're fat you end up having to jury rig stuff sometimes...


----------



## olwen (Feb 7, 2009)

Cors said:


> Aw, what kind of exercises do you do? If it is vigorous you should invest in a proper sports bra. My boobs are much smaller than yours and there is no way I can work out (even if it is mild) in my reguar bras. This one seems to have great reviews.



Don't even get me started with sports bras. I don't do vigorous exercises, I do pilates, swimming, and the elliptical and the exercise bike, and the occassional strength training. I don't do jumping and running cause of my knees, but when I started exercise I did run and it was fine. I just didn't run hard. 

Sports bras are another thing altogether and I'm not ready to tackle that bear yet.


----------



## olwen (Feb 7, 2009)

cherylharrell said:


> I can't stand underwire in bras. It hurts me so bad. So I cut a slit in the bra next to the underwire, just enough to pull it out. I pull it out & then sew it up. No more pain. With bras that are too small in the band size but are cheap enough or stuff I've outgrown, I use bra extenders. If it's a 4 hook one, then I sew 2 2 hook extenders together by hand since I can't seem to find the 4 hook ones. If a bra is in my size but the cups are too big, if it's cheap enough I'll get it & then sew in the cops by hand. When you're fat you end up having to jury rig stuff sometimes...



Underwires were painful when I was bigger too. They just suck cause they aren't very supportive, and I wore those for most of my life. I used to pull out the underwires too. After I lost some weight and started wearing the underwire ones I was amazed at how different they make you boobs look, and how well they hold you up. It's too bad there aren't any like soft underwires you know. I guess I've gone thru quite a bit of adjusting in the boob department over the past two or three years.


----------



## BeaBea (Feb 7, 2009)

I completely understand that everyone has their own view - but I still maintain that a well made, well fitting underwired Bra will NOT hurt. If it does then it's either the wrong size or its poorly designed.

Lots of my customers are wire-phobic - and having seen some of the damage that poking wires can do I completely understand why - but bigger breasts really do need serious support. So far no one has come up with an alternative but they are working on it and I'm sure whoever finds the solution is going to be a very wealthy woman.

Incidentally Olwen, you can cut Bra wires with pliers or similar but do smooth the end off before you insert it back into the Bra Wire casing or it will tear the fabric and then tear you too! The wires are usually tipped to help prevent poking back through but a layer of sticky tape helps if you're doing a DIY job - and electricians insultating tape is even better...

Tracey


----------



## olwen (Feb 7, 2009)

BeaBea said:


> I completely understand that everyone has their own view - but I still maintain that a well made, well fitting underwired Bra will NOT hurt. If it does then it's either the wrong size or its poorly designed.
> 
> Lots of my customers are wire-phobic - and having seen some of the damage that poking wires can do I completely understand why - but bigger breasts really do need serious support. So far no one has come up with an alternative but they are working on it and I'm sure whoever finds the solution is going to be a very wealthy woman.
> 
> ...



I figured I'd cut then file smooth. I hadn't thought to use electric tape. Thanks.


----------



## longwaytogo (Feb 7, 2009)

This is my first posting here on Dimensions. I am so happy I caught this thread yesterday, as I knew I would be in NYC today. I stopped by Intimacy and was told there would be a half hour wait for a fitting, and literally jumped out of my comfortable seat when my name was called within 5 minutes. The fitter was friendly and patient and non judgemental about my current bra (what I believed was supportive 42 DDD bra). She explained that there would be no physical measuring and that she relies on an "organic" fitting system. I must have tried on, with gentle assistance and pleasant conversation, at least 10 different styles, mostly 40G, some practical, many sensual. After a four bra purchase, I am now hooked on my new perky and separated look. Literally and figuratively an uplifting experience.


----------



## olwen (Feb 7, 2009)

longwaytogo said:


> This is my first posting here on Dimensions. I am so happy I caught this thread yesterday, as I knew I would be in NYC today. I stopped by Intimacy and was told there would be a half hour wait for a fitting, and literally jumped out of my comfortable seat when my name was called within 5 minutes. The fitter was friendly and patient and non judgemental about my current bra (what I believed was supportive 42 DDD bra). She explained that there would be no physical measuring and that she relies on an "organic" fitting system. I must have tried on, with gentle assistance and pleasant conversation, at least 10 different styles, mostly 40G, some practical, many sensual. After a four bra purchase, I am now hooked on my new perky and separated look. Literally and figuratively an uplifting experience.



Welcome to Dims Longway. I hope you get some good things out of being here. I'm glad you found this thread and shared your positive experience at Intimacy. Can you tell us which brands you bought?


----------



## Cors (Feb 7, 2009)

longwaytogo said:


> This is my first posting here on Dimensions. I am so happy I caught this thread yesterday, as I knew I would be in NYC today. I stopped by Intimacy and was told there would be a half hour wait for a fitting, and literally jumped out of my comfortable seat when my name was called within 5 minutes. The fitter was friendly and patient and non judgemental about my current bra (what I believed was supportive 42 DDD bra). She explained that there would be no physical measuring and that she relies on an "organic" fitting system. I must have tried on, with gentle assistance and pleasant conversation, at least 10 different styles, mostly 40G, some practical, many sensual. After a four bra purchase, I am now hooked on my new perky and separated look. Literally and figuratively an uplifting experience.



Welcome, and I am glad you had a positive experience!


----------



## Frankie (Feb 8, 2009)

olwen said:


> Yes. It happened to me. I went down two band sizes and up 4 cup sizes. But I'm sure I was wearing the wrong size bra then too, so maybe not....



Thanks, Olwen. I really should go for a proper fitting.


----------



## fffff (Feb 8, 2009)

I went for an appointment and although I did leave with a better fitting bra. I walked in hating my boobs, and I walked out hating my boobs. But nothing short of a scalpel would make my sacs presentable.


----------



## Cors (Feb 8, 2009)

fffff said:


> I went for an appointment and although I did leave with a better fitting bra. I walked in hating my boobs, and I walked out hating my boobs. But nothing short of a scalpel would make my sacs presentable.



Aw.  

I guess it depends on why you hate your boobs. My relationship with my boobs improved tremendously because my issues with them are mostly physical.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Feb 8, 2009)

There's a place around here that has bra sizing. But it's measuring and blech.

But Through Trial-and-error, I found a bra at wal-mart that is more comfy and lifts them decently enough. So 'till I have the bundle of money to go with my stepmom when she gets sized, I gotta stick with trying my luck at wal-mart.


It's amazing what a good fitting will make you realize though, isn't it? [I've heard alot about it]


----------



## olwen (Feb 8, 2009)

fffff said:


> I went for an appointment and although I did leave with a better fitting bra. I walked in hating my boobs, and I walked out hating my boobs. But nothing short of a scalpel would make my sacs presentable.



Yikes.  

I'm sure your "sacs" are lovely and amazing no matter what.


----------

